# orange spot goby - think they can fly.



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

i had an orange spot goby. in a 100g tank with a Potters Angel. the goby went missing and after a through search, he is gone. i got another one, for the price he is currently my favorite sand sifter goby. after a few days in quarantine, i put him in the main tank. yesterday i found him on the floor dried up like fish jerky. do these guys have a history of jumping out of the tank or is the angel giving him a hard time when i am not looking? i want to get another one, but not if he is going to jump out again....

do all sand sifting gobies jump?

***update, just looked it up, there is more than 1 source that says they are jumpers. looks like i have to invest in a lid if i want to keep these guys.***


----------

